# What are these eggs from?



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I was fishing on the shalimar pointe golf course and came across these eggs. There was 3 of them. They were about the size of a ping pong ball. What are these things?


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Turtle?


----------



## Bassin66 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm thinkin a turtle. They have eggs that are round instead of oval shaped like a bird


----------

